# "Generals Die in Bed" & "While Canada Slept"



## BeyondTheNow (9 Jan 2013)

I highly recommend these. Great, intelligent reads...

"Generals Die in Bed", by Charles Yale Harrison. 
-"...a shockingly frank portrayal of the experiences of a group of Canadian soldiers on the Western Front..."

"While Canada Slept: How we lost our place in the world", by Andrew Cohen
(Somewhat controversial, especially relating to one's political stance, but extremely thought provoking which I like...)


----------

